
Edward Snowden attacks Russia over human rights and hacking - secfirstmd
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/sep/10/star-treks-zachary-quinto-calls-for-return-of-edward-snowden
======
inputcoffee
Not sure I would have the courage to say this, but then again I am sure I
don't have the courage to do what he did in the first place.

